# Sulphur Springs Steam Models



## Tom E (Jan 6, 2008)

As of right now, we will be going to Cabin fever. leaving on the 16 of jan.  Hope the weather is ok.  Also, Tom's right hand is still not moving.   I think he is getting agitated that it is taking so long.   (sixe weeks from stroke) He told me this morning that he wants it back NOW.  I told him it will take time.  So, please keep him in your prayers.


Diana


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Diana and Tom 
We look forward to meeting both of you and enjoying your participation at the CF meet. Bringing any supplies or just social visit?


----------



## insanerocketkid (Jan 2, 2008)

Diana and Tom, 

will be good to see you at Cabin Fever! I met Tom at Tim Hytrek's steam up a few years ago, it was nice to meet Mr. Eaton of SSS Fame  

Tell Tom that I look forward to seeing you two, and I will keep him in my prayers 

Mike Walsh 
Rochester, NY


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Great news. Will see you there.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Many of us are looking forward to see you folks at Cabin Fever.


----------



## Tom E (Jan 6, 2008)

We are leaving this morning for Cabin Fever. be there by thursday morining i hope. please keep us in your prayers as we travel. we are brining a few things, engines from Accucraft and a few odds and ends. See you all soon. 

Diana


----------



## insanerocketkid (Jan 2, 2008)

Diana, 

Travel safe! Will you two be with the vendor tables or hanging around the Ga1 tracks? 

Mike


----------



## Tom E (Jan 6, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know that we got home ok. 13.5 hours of hard driving in one day. it was good to meet new friends and see old friends. thank you all for a great time and all the help. we hope to see most of you next year. Lord willin and the creek don't rise. 

Diana


----------



## insanerocketkid (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to hear you all made it home. 13.5 hours sounds about right. If I drive straight, no pit stops, save for 5minutes for picking up lunch, 30 minutes total for gas fill ups, It's about 13 to Rochester, New York.... 

Long drive, but good to see the arch when you enter the home stretch! 

Mike in New York


----------



## Tom E (Jan 6, 2008)

update on Tom 

His little finger is starting to mo;ve on the right hand. when they put the electronic impulses to his arm, he can pick things up and move items. He is starting to grasp items with help. can't do it on his own yet, but this is a beginning. he starts out patient therapy next wednesday. the day therapy decided they could no longer help him. now we go to the next step. please keep him in your prayers. we see progress, but need to continue to see more. 

just an update 

Diana


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Diana, 

I am looking for a few pieces to finish my BPE. I was wondering if you guys will be shipping again soon, or have any sugggestions where I can get the last few remaining pieces. 

Thank you for a reply at your liesure


----------



## Tom E (Jan 6, 2008)

call and leave a number. the kid is trying to make parts with dad. it may take some time, but we will try if parta need to be made.


----------



## Tom E (Jan 6, 2008)

please keep tom in your prayers. recovery is very slow. his attention span is next to nothing. hand is kinda shorta moving. he is flustered as he wants to use it NOW. things don't happen that fast. 

just keep Tom in your prayers. 

thanks 

Diana


----------



## Tom E (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry i've been lacks in keeping everyone updated on Tom. He passed his driving test yesterday. He can go back to driving now. getting much better. still the right hand and arm don't do much, but rest improving every day. Thanks for all your prayers 

Also, just wanted to let folks know that we are open for business. we do not have normal business hours, but will answer phone when i can. you can leave a messange and i do return callls. 

Diana


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Diana, 
Tom's been in my thoughts recently as a friend had a stroke here back in Early April and as her recovery progresses I've thought of Tom. Glad to hear things are doing well and getting better! I hope to be placing an order shortly. 

Chas


----------



## lvst4evr (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Tom & Diana; glad to hear about Tom's progress. Therapy, sure can work wonders! Being open for business again will, also, be good therapy for Tom! Jim Spanier


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

T&D 
Thanks for the good news and be careful driving, Tom.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to hear of Tom's continuing recovery! Hang in there Tom!


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Good news indeed! 

Mike


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom 
Great to hear that you are getting into more of the daily routines now able to drive once again. Bad news- gas prices...


----------

